

Internet Explorer Canvas Tag Massively Faster Than Chrome - NerdsCentral
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/10/ie-kicks-back-and-wipes-floor-with.html

======
adamrmcd
I haven't yet looked into the code generating this site, but correct me if i'm
wrong but isn't a higher FPS largely useless if your monitor cannot display
it?

In other words, the code at <http://www.nerds-central.com/Linear-Scan-
Test.html> looks like this code is using the antiquated setTimeout() method of
determining frame rate.

A better way to do it, at least for chrome and firefox users, is to use the
newer requestAnimationFrame() function:
[http://paulirish.com/2011/requestanimationframe-for-smart-
an...](http://paulirish.com/2011/requestanimationframe-for-smart-animating/)
This allows for the browser to notify the script when its ready to display a
new frame, resulting in more efficient animation execution.

Using FPS for benchmarking is good, but suffers from the same shortcomings as
glxgears.

~~~
adamrmcd
Following up, the site uses "setTimeout(function, 0)" which is akin to an
unencumbered while() loop. Great if you want raw power but pointless if you
cannot use it (in this case, to display unique data).

Perhaps Chromium 16 has tied sites that incorrectly use setTimeout() for
animations to this newer method: [http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/requesta...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/requestanimationframe-implementation)

------
yummysoup
I've found IE to be faster too.

Usually when developing web apps I get things working in Firefox first then
test in the other browsers.

Lately I've been doing some work with Canvas and found IE to be the fastest
for drawing large (many points) polygons(* ). I never thought I'd say this but
it's been a lot more pleasant to develop in IE, at least during the proof-of-
concept stage where I haven't done much optimizing or caching.

(* ) I haven't benchmarked whether it's the canvas drawing or javascript
engine (or both) that's faster, just that overall I'm getting 30+% better
performance from IE

